# Stage one and yeast



## dfsanchez (Nov 20, 2004)

I just purchased a kit including the concentrate and a "brew king" CD-ROM


I followed the instructions on the CD up until the end of stage one. The CD says to stir in the yeast, which I did. I continued to read all of the instructions that came with the kit, I.E. cleaning, sanitizing. I then further read the instructions on line and it states that I should not stir the mix after I add the yeast.


Is it bad that I stirred the mix after I added the yeast? Is the yeast supposed to sit on top? Did I completly mess up the first stage? or can I continue with the process?


Please help,


Thanks in advance,


Danny


----------



## bdavidh (Nov 21, 2004)

Continue on, although it's probably better to follow the instructions in the kit, I don't you've done much harm.


Is the mixture bubbling, it should be by now?


----------



## dfsanchez (Nov 22, 2004)

bdavidh,


I will take a look at it when I get home and take down some numbers and let you know...


Thanks,


Danny


----------



## dfsanchez (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are my numbers so far.


Day1) 1.084 on gravity, @71 Degrees.


Day 3) 1.068 @ 86 Degrees.


Not surewhy the temp. difference since I keep my house at a constant 74 degrees.


Thanks,


Danny


----------



## Hippie (Nov 22, 2004)

Danny, it seems your fermentation is proceeding normally. a healthy fermentation will generate alot of heat. No problems, just follow the instructions.


----------



## bdavidh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks just right to me too. As the fermentation starts to slow, the temperature will start to decrease back to room temp.


Keep up the good work, and enjoy.


----------



## dfsanchez (Nov 23, 2004)

Fermentation seems to be fine. Today I got a reading of 1.038 @76 degrees.


I have a one way check valve as my air lock system, and it has been
whistlingsince the second day. 

Iwill keep everyone up to date on my progress....

Danny*Edited by: dfsanchez *


----------

